# Halo's or not?



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I just wanted some opinions....... 
I want to get some halo lights for my car but was wondering if it was worth it because I have the clear headlights already.....
would they make any diffrence in lighting using h bulbs..

Also do you think that halo's would look good with my grill ?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Personally i like your head lights, i have the same ones. They look sweet. i just popped in some hyper whites, and i have all the lighting i need.
Halos are cool also. Id rather just get some projectors, then going and getting halos. But its all up to your taste.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well Mike Young has regular projectors and they look sweet as hell.

some other guy has halos and they look REALLY nice in my opinion.

like nostromadas said.. it all personal taste


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah projectors might be the way to go i really don't need that halo light anyway.....


but they are hard to find...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i am able to get them the regular projectors. but the halo ring is more of styling than real usage.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

I'm probably the other guy u guys are talking about. I had the same headlights you guys got but mine got messed up. Thats why I got the halo's. If if mine were still clear I probably would have just stuck wid them instead of getting the halo's.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*sage3*

Nice Car!!! I like that GTP Kit.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah that look real good...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sage do u have more pics from you're car?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider Id take those crystal heads off U if U decide to go Halo...Just keep me in mind


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Here's a link to some I posted awhile back. I'll post new ones when I get a chance.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21689


----------

